# georgie boy landau 2540 ds



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Went to view the 2540 DS last night, the one on ebay if your are in the market for such a beast IMHO you couldn't go far wrong with this one. Brand new, with I am lead to believe the lastest graphics 240Volt conversion etc etc. He imported Two from Florida keeping one for himself and selling the other. I also think he would take a sensible offer.

Small world turned out we knew his son.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I take it it wasn't what you were looking for Roy?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The problem is we need a large garage and I thought from the photos this may have one, I have to say its pretty good size,but just not large enough. A while back I considered a Four Winds fun mover and went to view one that I found on autotrader considering it was low mileage it hadn't been looked after, (you would have thought the guy would have made an effort to clean at least the in side) anyway I am no expert but I just didn't think the quality was there. Now the Georgie Boy I thought was good quality and my wife and I hummed and ared all night, but because we use our M/H for my wifes business (French Furniture) hence the large garage requirement, we came to the conclusion that it wouldn't work.
We bought the Hymer 664G thinking we could make it work, but after one night its up for sale, so can't afford to make the same mistake.
So probably going to be a Hymer B700 or may be the new Burstner 747.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

FWIW, I know Alan who's selling this.

He's a very genuine bloke, who just loves RV's. He gave us a lot of help & support in importing our own RV.

25' looks a good size for those daunted by the bulk of your average RV, and I'm sure the slideouts would make it much roomier internally than a 7.5 metre European motorhome.


----------



## Popty (Mar 25, 2021)

takeaflight said:


> Went to view the 2540 DS last night, the one on ebay if your are in the market for such a beast IMHO you couldn't go far wrong with this one. Brand new, with I am lead to believe the lastest graphics 240Volt conversion etc etc. He imported Two from Florida keeping one for himself and selling the other. I also think he would take a sensible offer.
> 
> Small world turned out we knew his son.


Hi, does anyone know of one of these for sale, ist just the sort of thing we are searching for, can't even find one in USA to import at the right price


----------

